# pourquoi "Macintosh"???



## boulifb (4 Février 2007)

Salut,

La "légende" dit qu'il y a une signification de la part d'Apple au fait que ses machines s'appelle "Macintosh" (fils du clan Tosh). Un de mes amis qui est Ecossais du même clan (Tosh) et adepte depuis la 1ère heure du Mac m'a dit qu'il y avait une raison pour le choix de ce nom mais il ne s'en rappelle plus. En tout cas, ce qui est sûr, c'est que ces machines font la fiereté du clan 

Si quelqu'un a l'explication... je serais ravi de la connaître.

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

Parce que c'est une vari&#233;t&#233; de pomme en Am&#233;rique.


----------



## boulifb (4 Février 2007)

alors là.....
ça m'embouche un coin...
c'était donc ça l'explication 

merci


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2007)

Bon... ben je crois qu'on fait le tour... t'as pas un collègue du clan des Mc leod ??


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

Ben moi qui croyais qu'il y avait du Tosh à l'intérieur du Mac ..., suis déçue.
Ou un Mac à l'intérieur du Tosh.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Février 2007)

Et Mc Donald alors ???


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

MC Jean Gabin.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2007)

*Et Dell*
alors ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2007)

boulifb a dit:


> ça *m'embouche* un coin...



J'avoue être assez étonné que Sonnyboy n'ait pas relevé.
Petite forme, là, non?


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'avoue être assez étonné que Sonnyboy n'ait pas relevé.
> Petite forme, là, non?


Pardonne lui, c'est la fin du WE


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Et Dell*
> alors ?



Je suis sur que tu le savais


----------



## Nobody (4 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Je suis sur que tu le savais



D'autant plus que...

Mmmmmm...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'avoue être assez étonné que Sonnyboy n'ait pas relevé.
> Petite forme, là, non?



Tu t'occuperas de ma forme quand on sera pote.

T'as le temps.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Février 2007)

pote*s*.

Sinon ça n'a aucun sens.


----------



## yzykom (5 Février 2007)

boulifb a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> La "légende" dit qu'il y a une signification de la part d'Apple au fait que ses machines s'appelle "Macintosh" (fils du clan Tosh). Un de mes amis qui est Ecossais du même clan (Tosh) et adepte depuis la 1ère heure du Mac m'a dit qu'il y avait une raison pour le choix de ce nom mais il ne s'en rappelle plus. En tout cas, ce qui est sûr, c'est que ces machines font la fiereté du clan
> 
> ...





gloup gloup a dit:


> Parce que c'est une variété de pomme en Amérique.



En complément de l'article de Gloup Gloup. Merci Wikipedia derechef.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Je suis sur que tu le savais



*J'ai ainsi appelé le con*
de ma femme.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

J'ai ferm&#233;, hein ?
Vous n'y voyez &#233;videmment pas d'inconv&#233;nient&#8230;


----------

